# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Krishti, përmbledhja e gjithçkaje frymore.

## marcus1

*I*



*Krishti, përmbledhja e gjithçkaje frymore.*






Te dashur vëllezër dhe motra,

Mendova të postoj edhe një libër tjetër te W. Nee, apo më mirë të paktën kapitullin e parë të këtij libri. Nuk e kam vendosur akoma nëse do postoj të gjithë librin apo jo. Është një nga librat më të bukur që kam lexuar ndonjëherë dhe shpresoj t'ju pëlqejë edhe juve. Nese me te vërtete do t'ju pëlqeje, atëhere do ta postoj të gjithë librin, nëse nuk shoh ndonjë interes te vecantë atëhere nuk ka edhe kuptim që të postoj dicka që nuk lexohet nga të tjerët. Do mundohem ta ndaj këtë libër ne pjesë sa më të vogla të jetë e mundur në mënyrë që të mos bëhet i lodhshëm në lexim. Ju uroj lexim të mbarë.

*Krishti është Rruga, E vërteta, dhe Jeta* 

Jezusi i tha: “Unë jam rruga, e vërteta, dhe jeta: asnjë nuk vjen tek Ati përveçse nëpërmjet meje”. (Gjoni 14:6) 

“Unë jam rruga, e vërteta dhe jeta,” thotë Zoti Jezus. Kjo na bën të ditur se rruga që Perëndia jep është Krishti, e vërteta që Perëndia jep është gjithashtu Krishti, dhe jeta që Perëndia jep është në të njëjtën mënyrë Krishti. Krishti është rruga jonë, Krishti është e vërteta jonë, Krishti është jeta jonë. Ne vijmë tek Ati vetëm nëpërmjet Krishtit. Në zemrën e Perëndisë, çdo gjë që ka lidhje me Të, është Krishti vetë, i cili është gjithashtu Biri i Tij. Ajo që Ai na jep është Krishti vetë; Ai nuk na ka dhënë shumë gjëra jashtë Krishtit. 

Shpeshherë në gjërat frymërore, ne shohim dhe prekim një gjë që është thjesht një term apo formulim besnik, e zbrazët nga çdo dobi frymërore për ne. Sa nevojë kemi t’i kërkojmë Perëndisë të na hapë sytë të mund të njohim Birin e Tij. Krishtërimi karakterizohet nga fakti se burimi, thellësia, dhe pasuritë e tij kanë të bëjnë me njohjen e Birit të Perëndisë. Nuk ka rëndësi sa mirë njohim metodat, doktrinat, apo fuqinë. Ajo që me të vërtetë ka rëndësi është njohja e Birit të Perëndisë. Të njohësh Birin e Perëndisë është rruga, të njohësh Birin e Perëndisë është e vërteta, të njohësh Birin e Perëndisë është jeta. E kemi forcën në njohjen e Birit të Tij. Gjithçka Perëndia na jep është Biri, dhe jo një shumicë gjërash. Ndaj, e gjithë çështja qëndron në njohjen e Birit të Perëndisë.  


Krishti është Rruga

Fjala e Jezusit është: “Unë jam rruga.” Me rrugën këtu mund të nënkuptohet edhe mënyra. Çfarë Ai përpiqet të na tregojë është se Ai është rruga nëpërmjet të cilës ne shkojmë te Perëndia, sikurse edhe mënyra për të shkuar tek Ai. Duke pasur Atë, ne kemi rrugën; duke zotëruar Atë, ne zotërojmë mënyrën. Cdo besimtar i vërtetë duhet ta mësojë këtë mësim të paktën një herë – se, Zoti Jezus është rruga, Zoti Jezus është mënyra. Nëse je i shpëtuar, ti ke të paktën përvojën e të besuarit në Zotin Jezus si rrugën tënde drejt Perëndisë. Sepse Ai është rruga, pa të cilin asnjë nuk mund të shkojë te Perëndia. Të gjithë të Krishterët e vërtetë dinë si të ecin në këtë rrugë. Falë Perëndisë, besimtarë të vërtetë të panumërt kanë mësuar të paktën këtë mësim - të shkosh te Perëndia nëpërmjet Jezusit të Nazaretit, Birit të Perëndisë. Ne e kemi përshkuar këtë rrugë të paktën një herë. Kjo rrugë nuk është gjë tjetër veç Krishtit vetë. Nuk është ndonjë metodë jashtë Tij. Kemi nevojë të shohim se Zoti Jezus, dhe jo ndonjë mënyrë tjetër, është e vetmja rrugë me anë të së cilës ne shkojmë te Perëndia, fillimisht në kohën e shpëtimit, dhe në cdo kohë të mëvonshme. 

Disa të krishterë kërkojnë të gjejnë metoda frymërore. Një herë, kur sapo ishte dhënë një mesazh rreth fitores nëpërmjet Krishtit, dhe jo nëpërmjet vetes, një vëlla i shtrëngoi dorën vëllait që ndau mesazhin dhe i tha: “Kam qenë vazhdimisht i mundur për shumë vite, por sot çdo gjë është në rregull.” Kështu, vëllai që predikoi pyeti: “Si është e mundur kjo?” dhe përgjigja ishte: “Sepse mendoj se tani kam një rrugë drejt fitores. Falë Perëndisë sot kam gjetur një metodë! Fitorja vjen nga Zoti, jo nga unë”. Por vëllai që kishte predikuar iu përgjigj me sinqeritet: “Nëse ajo që ke gjetur sot është një rrugë fitoreje, do mundesh përsëri.” Përse e tha ai këtë? Sepse Zoti Jezus na thotë: “Unë jam rruga.” Me fjalë të tjera, vetëm Ai është rruga, metoda. Rruga nuk është jashtë Tij, sepse Ai vetë është rruga. Nëse gjithë çka ne marrim është thjesht një metodë, shpejt do zbulojmë se sa pa rezultat është kjo gjë. Zoti nuk na ka dhënë një metodë; Ai na jep vetë Birin e Tij. 
Shpesh dëgjojmë mbi përvojën e të tjerëve dhe e dallojmë vlerën e saj, por shohim veç një metodë në vend të shohim Zotin që ky person ka prekur. Për rrjedhojë, vuajmë dështim pas dështimi. Për arsyen kryesore se nuk e njohim Zotin si rrugën. 

Le të kuptojmë pra se të besosh në Zotin vetë dhe të besosh një formulë, janë në fakt dy gjëra krejt të ndryshme. Nëpërmjet .........

vazhdon....

----------


## marcus1

Le të kuptojmë pra se të besosh në Zotin vetë dhe të besosh një formulë, janë në fakt dy gjëra krejt të ndryshme. Nëpërmjet hirit të Perëndisë, një i krishterë i ka sytë të hapur të shohë çfarë personi është ai; në këtë mënyrë ai dorëzohet dhe beson në Zot, duke patur besim se Ai do bëjë në të atë qe ai vetë nuk mund të bëjë. Për rrjedhojë, besimtari çlirohet dhe është plotesisht i kënaqur para Perëndisë. Megjithatë më vonë paraqitet rasti i një besimtari tjetër. Pasi ka dëgjuar dëshminë e personit të parë, edhe ai i kërkon Zotit ta ndriçojë që të mund të kuptojë se sa i padobishëm është ai si njeri. Edhe ai mëson të besojë në Perëndi dhe me përulësi të braktisë veten e tij. Megjithatë, çuditërisht del se ai nuk ka marrë çlirimin që i pari përjetoi. Cili është shpjegimi i kësaj? Arsyeja është se vëllai i parë ka një besim të gjallë që bën të mundur që ai të prekë Zotin si dhe të besojë në Perëndi, ndërkohë që vëllai i dytë nuk ka aspak besim, por vetëm një formulë besimi të kopjuar; dhe kështu ai nuk e arrin Perëndinë. Thënë me pak fjalë, ajo që vëllai i dytë merr është një metodë, jo Zoti. Një metodë nuk ka fuqi dhe as frytshmëri; duke mos qënë Krisht, ajo është thjesht një gjë e vdekur. 

Çdo gjë frymërore jashtë Krishtit është e vdekur. Le ta theksojmë mirë këtë gjë. Disa vëllezër dhe motra pyesin veten: Sa e cuditshme që dikush i beson Perëndisë dhe lutja e tij merr përgjigje, ndërkohë që edhe unë besoj, por nuk më është dëgjuar akoma lutja. Përse është Perëndia mëshirëplotë me të dhe me mua jo? Duket se ata e akuzojnë Perëndinë për njëanshmëri duke mos kuptuar se ajo që ata besojne është veçse nje gjë, dhe si pasojë është e vdekur. Nuk funksionon as formulë dhe as metodë; vetëm Krishti jeton. Edhe sikur dikush të ketë mësuar një seri metodash, ai nuk është për pasojë edukuar të jetë një i krishterë, *sepse fëmijët e Perëndisë duhet të jenë të lindur, dhe jo të mësuar.* 

Unë jam rruga, - deklaron Zoti Jezus. Krishti është rruga, Krishti është metoda. Të dashur miq, a është Krishti rruga juaj, është Krishti metoda juaj? Apo keni thjesht një rrugë apo një metodë? Lavdi Perëndisë, nëse Krishti është metoda jonë, çdo gjë do jetë e suksesshme. Por nëse kemi thjesht një metodë - sado e mirë, e saktë dhe e pakrahasueshme të jetë ajo - ajo mbetet e vdekur dhe pa asnjë vlerë frymërore. Shumë lutje nuk marrin përgjigje dhe shumë dëshmi janë të paefektshme sepse nuk kemi prekur Zotin. Thjesht kemi kopjuar metodat e të tjerëve; ne nuk kemi prekur Zotin vetë. 

Një herë, një punëtor i Zotit ndau diku një mesazh mbi Romakët 6-8. Një vëlla, pasi e dëgjoi mesazhin tha: Sot unë kuptoj rrugën e fitores. Tani jam i qartë. Unë besoj se, që nga ky moment, nuk do kem më disfata siç më ka ndodhur më parë. Një vëlla tjetër u afrua te predikuesi dhe tundi pak kokën. Kur e pyetën se si ndihej, ai u përgjigj, Nuk di si ta përshkruaj. Por Zoti më ka hapur sytë. Megjithëse nuk mund të them se e kam parë Atë, as dhe nuk guxoj të them se nuk e kam parë Atë. Ajo që vëllai i dytë mori nuk ishte një metodë, por Zoti vetë. Si pasojë, ai u mbështet në themele të sigurta, ndërkohë që vëllai i parë dështoi përsëri; sepse vëllai i parë thjesht kishte marrë një metodë dhe jo Zotin vetë, ndaj ishte pa vlerë. 

Shpesh është e gabuar arsyeja pse ne dëgjojmë një mesazh. Në vend që ti kërkojme Zotit zbulesë që të mund ta shohim Atë, ne përpiqemi të mbajmë mend një metodë për ta marrë me vete. Edhe nëse e ndjekim këtë metodë, ajo nuk na çon asgjëkundi. Megjithatë, ndonjëherë, duket se na zë syri dicka, ndoshta pa qenë fort të sigurtë sa të themi se kemi parë Zotin. E megjithatë ne e shohim Atë dhe një ndricim i tillë sjell ndryshimin e vërtetë. Lavdi Zotit, kjo është rruga. Jo se ne kemi mësuar një metodë, por kemi filluar të njohim Zotin. Na bëhet e qartë se Zoti vetë është metoda. 

Për këtë arsye, pra, pasi kemi dëgjuar një mesazh apo dëshmi, duhet të shqyrtojmë veten nëse kemi takuar Zotin apo thjesht kemi kuptuar një metodë. Nuk ka çlirim në njohjen e një metode sikurse ka në njohjen e Zotit. Nuk ka shpëtim për ne në të dëgjuarit se si Ai i ndihmon të tjerët, vetëm besimi ynë në Zotin jep fryte. Fjalët e tyre mund të tingëllojnë të njëjta, e përsëri realiteti i tyre është vite dritë larg. *Zoti është Zoti i jetës. Kushdo që prek Atë ka prekur jetën. Vetëm duke prekur Zotin ne mbushemi me jetë.* 

*Krishti është e Vërteta* 
vazhdon...

----------


## Matrix

LiveInTwoPlaces, te falenderoj per keto shkrime

Ky liber eshte nje liber shume i vlefshem sepse na tregon se Kristianizmi nuk eshte dicka qe mesohet, por eshte Komunikim me Personin e Krishtit.
Ky komunikim eshte shume i thjeshte ne qofte se behet nepermjet Frymes se Shenjte qe banon ne Trupin e Tij, Kishen!
Eshte Hiri hyjnor (Energjia e Pakrijuar e Zotit), qe e rrezaton nga Ati, Biri dhe Shpirti i Shenjte, ai qe e ben Krishtin te dukshem ne syte Frymore te Nuses se Tij te Perjeteshme!

Ky Hir nuk mund te perjetohet jashte Nuses se Tij. Zoti megjithese eshte Personal (pra Person dhe jo Fuqi e Mbinatyrshme), ai nuk eshte Individual, pra nje Zot qe jetohet ne vetmi, nje zot budist. Pra, prania e Gjithe Kishes eshte tek Shenjtori, tek Ai qe mban brenda kete Person te Gjalle. Ndonese ne krishterim njihet fenomeni i vecimit, ky eshte nje vecim nga zhurma e botes, per te degjuar me qarte zerin e Zotit te Vet, dhe asnjehere vecim nga Kisha. Pasi vetem ne Kishe banon e Verteta!


E Verteta eshte Person!

Krishterimi sfidon gjithe filozofite me kete thenie. Kur Pilati e pyeste Jezusin se c'eshte e verteta, ai s'mori pergjigje, sepse ai priste nga Jezusi ndonje ligjerate, apo formule filozofike!

Ndersa Kisha e Tij (qe ne ate kohe perbehej nga 11 apostujt, nena e Tij, dhe disa te tjere), e kishte marre pergjigjen nje nate me pare ne Darken, kur Jezusi deklaroi:

Une jam e Verteta!
Kur Ngushelluesi (Shpirti i Shenjte) do vije, Ai (pra ky Person Hyjnor, i bashkeqenshem me Atin dhe Birin) do ju shpjegoje cdo gje!

Pra Jezusi ju le dishepujve te vet jo nje filozofi, por Nje Person te Gjalle, Shpirtin Hyjnor, qe e bind boten! (per mekat, drejtesi dhe gjykim)

----------


## marcus1

*Krishti është e Vërteta* 


           Zoti jo vetëm e paraqet veten e tij si rruga, Ai gjithashtu flet për veten e tij si e vërteta. E vërteta këtu nuk ka të bëjë me fjalët e thëna për Krishtin; vetë Krishti është e vërteta. Sa shpesh të krishterët marrin mësimet dhe interpretimet e Krishtit si të vërteta, megjithëse në realitet, e vërteta nuk është rrëfimi i diçkaje, por është personi i Krishtit. Do ta njihni të vërtetën, dhe e vërteta do tju bëjë të lirë- thotë Zoti (Gjoni 8.32). Motra dhe vellezër, pa mendoni pak se sa të vërteta na kanë bërë në fakt të lirë? Fjala e Perëndisë thotë se e vërteta do na bëjë të lirë, por sa herë e vërteta është thjesht një doktrinë për ne. Sytë tanë nuk kanë qenë të hapur të shohin Krishtin. Mund të kemi folur rreth shumë doktrinave të themi për rreth 10 vjet, dhe ende të mos kemi parë. Ne mund ti kemi dëgjuar ato për një kohë shumë të gjatë, dhe megjithatë prapë ne nuk kemi parë asgjë. Njerëzit mund të jenë në gjendje të flasin mbi doktrinën e vdekjes me Krishtin pa e njohur fuqinë e kësaj vdekjeje. Ose ata mund të flasin për jetën në ringjallje pa e përvojuar fuqinë e saj. Nëse gjithë diskutimi ynë është rreth doktrinës, ne po merremi me diçka të vdekur.  

Një herë dikush i shkroi një vëllai si vijon: Një vëlla ka mëkatuar ndaj meje dhe nuk jam i qartë nëse duhet ta fal apo jo. Të kërkoj, pra, të më këshillosh. E kam zemrën krejt të qetë para Perëndisë. Nëse ti më thua ta fal, unë do ta fal. Nëse ti mendon se nuk duhet ta fal, atëherë unë nuk do ta fal atë. Vëllezër, cili është mendimi juaj për një besimtar të tillë? Mendoni sikur më ka vdekur një shumë i dashur dhe kështu unë i shkruaj letër një personi tjetër dhe e pyes: Ai që pata më të dashur vdiq. A më duhet të mbaj zi për këtë? Nëse më thua se duhet të qaj, unë do qaj; por nëse më thua jo, atëherë nuk do qaj. Ka shumë të ngjarë të qeshni me një kërkesë të tillë, ajo është absurde. Qan apo nuk qan ky person, mban zi apo jo, asgjë sështë e vërtetë. Të dyja janë të rreme dhe si rrjedhojë, vepra të vdekura dhe jo jetë. Ose e fal ose nuk e fal vëllanë tënd. Cdo herë që vepron bazuar në doktrinë të vdekur, ti shtiresh. 

Miq, çdo gjë që nuk është Krisht që jeton në ne, ose nuk është Krishti e vërteta jonë - d.m.th., cdo gjë që bëhet bazuar në doktrinë - është vepër e vdekur. Ajo nuk ka jetë, ajo nuk është e gjallë. E vini re ndryshimin? Ndryshimi është shumë i madh për të kaluar pa u vënë re. Vepra ka nevojë për kujtesën tonë, ndërsa jeta vepron natyrshëm. Një fjalë e thënë, e dalë nga jeta, nuk merr nxitje nga kujtesa jonë, përkundrazi, ajo rrjedh nga një fuqi që ndodhet brenda nesh. Zoti, jo doktrina apo mësimi, na ka nën kontroll. Duhet të vijë dita që Perëndia të na hapë sytë të kuptojmë se realiteti frymëror është në Krisht. Ne nuk përpiqemi të mbajmë mend doktrina të caktuara dhe të veprojmë në përputhje me to; është Krishti që jeton në ne. Ai është e vërteta jonë, ndaj ajo është e gjallë. 

Një vëlla u fye një herë nga një vëlla tjetër. Duke mos e duruar fyerjen, ai e qortoi rëndë vëllain ofendues. Por më vonë e vrau ndërgjegja. Ndjeu se duhej të shkonte te vëllai që e kishte ofenduar për ti kërkuar falje. Por, ndërsa risolli në mendje si e kishte ofenduar, iu ngritën nervat përsëri. Megjithatë, ende ndiente se duhej ti kërkonte të falur vëllait. Ndaj vendosi ti shkruante një letër. Mori stilolapsin dhe filloi të shkruante:  Ndiej se kam gabuar që të kam qortuar. Por ndërsa iu kujtua se si vëllai e kishte fyer në atë mënyrë, inati iu kthye përsëri. Pasi u qetësua pak, vazhdoi të shkruante. Gjatë gjithë kohës që shkruante letrën, kishte zemërim në zemrën e tij. Zemërimi nuk iu largua edhe ndërsa e postonte atë. Nga çdo pikëpamje kjo letër dukej se ishte shkruar nga një i krishterë, megjithatë ne e dimë se ajo ishte rezultat i doktrinës dhe jo i jetës. Edhe pse shkroi një letër ku kërkohej ndjesë, zemra e tij mbeti mbushur me zemërim. Nëse ndodhte ta takonte vëllanë, do ta përshëndeste dhe do ti jepte dorën, e përsëri zënka qëndronte fshehur thellë brenda tij, ndaj fjalët e tij nuk do ishin kurrë të natyrshme. Të dashur, a e shohim tani ndryshimin? Zoti është e vërteta. Nëse ndodh të jetë doktrinë dhe jo Zot, është e vdekur. Të mund ta kuptojmë këtë në të gjitha gjërat frymërore, me Zotin ka jetë dhe pa Zotin ka vdekje. Nëse diçka vjen si rezultat i dritës dhe veprës së Tij në ne, atëherë kjo gjë është e gjallë. 

*Krishti është Jeta* 

vazhdon...

----------


## marcus1

Të dashur vëllezër,

Përpara se të vazhdoj postimin e librit, do doja të komentonim pak në këtë pjesën e fundit. Si ju duket rasti i atij vëllait që donte të kërkonte falje ndërkohë qe ndjente zemërim për mënyrën se si ishte sjellë vëllai tjetër? A ju ka ndodhur juve të falni apo të kërkoni falje thjeshtë se e dini se një i krishter i mirë duhet të sillet kështu, por megjithatë të mos e keni ndjerë veten të cliruar nga zemërimi? A mund ta kuptoni dot ndryshimin e të njohurit doktrinën e drejtë dhe asaj të të jeturit doktrinën e drejtë?

Cfarë do donit t'ju thoshte një vëlla me të cilin jeni grindur? "Unë po të fal ty, se kështu më mëson bibla", apo në castin që ti i kerkon falje të vijë dhe të të perqafojë me lot në sy dhe të të thotë: "Të dua vëlla".

Do doja të komentoni të gjithë pa përjashtim.

----------


## Matrix

I dashur LiveInTwoPlaces,

Rasti qe ke sjelle ilustron me se miri nje shembull qe tregon se si jane dy rruget e krishtera.
Po quaj dy, por ne fakt vetem njera eshte e krishtere, ndersa tjetra eshte nje rruge qe mundohet te imitoje rrugen e krishtere.

Shume here kam degjuar thenien, sidomos ne vitet 90, kur besimi kishte pak kohe qe ishte lejuar :  "S'ka asgje te keqe te ekzistoje Feja, sepse ajo e meson njeriun te beje mire..."

Ne fakt, nje thenie e tille tregon mentalitetin e ngushte se si njerezit e botes e shohin Besimin. Ndoshta ndonje besim tjeter mund ta toleroje kete lloj mentaliteti, po besimi i krishter nuk mund te bjere dakord aspak me kete. Kjo do te ishte fyese per te.

Nje mentalitet i tille, e redukton krishterimin ne nje lloj mekanizmi tokesor, per te rregulluar marredheniet midis njerezve dhe ketu mbaron cdo gje.

Ne fakt krishterimi i rregullon marredheniet, por ky rregullim nuk behet ne menyre legalistike.
Krishterimi fillon me nje rikujtim. Pra i krishteri rikujton se perse ai eshte ne kete bote. Ai e kupton se eshte krijuar nga nje ZOT-DASHURI, dhe nqs brenda tij banon ky Zot, ai behet i afte te doje. Madje te lutet dhe per armiqte e vet. I krishteri nuk lutet per armiqte sepse keshtu i eshte kerkuar, apo thjesht per te imituar Krishtin. Por I KRISHTERI NUK MUND TE MOS LUTET PER ARMIQTE, NUK MUND TE MOS I DOJE ATA. Sepse brenda tij, eshte vete Dashuria.

Cdo njeri eshte i paafte te doje. Bota ka dashurine e vet, por kjo dashuri eshte me teper nje kompromis i pashkruar qe njerezit bejne me njeri - tjetrin, ndersa dashuria e krishtere buron nga brenda tij. 
I krishteri eshte ne kungim te vazhdueshem me Perendine, ai pasurohet vazhdimisht nga dhuratat e Hirit. Ne rast se ne nje moment, mishi (deshirat egoiste qe banojne ne te) e largojne nga Krishti, i krishteri vuan tmerresisht kete largim dhe ben cmos qe te kthehet aty ku ishte, me lot dhe me pergjerim. Ai ben cmos qe te bashkeveproje me Perendine serisht, qe Hiri i Shpirtit te Shenjte mos largohet prej tij....

----------


## deshmuesi

Thelbi i faljes, eshte fondamental per cdo te krishtere. NEse Falni do te faleni, tha JEzusi. Pra ne thelb falja ka te beje se pari me shpetimin tone dhe me pas me ate te vellajt tone. Sa here qe ne falim , jemi te falur. Te falesh do te thote: te Hysh me tepre ne hir te Perendise, dhe flaja verteton se brenda teje vepron Perendia. Kur ne falim, kemi hapur se pari  porten tone ndaj Perndise dhe me pas te vellajt qe kemi falur. Falja mund te shprehet ne shume menyra, edhe me fjale por edhe me veprim pa fjale. Gjithsesi rendesi ka te falesh, dhe kur ke falur ploteisht simbas falejs me te cilin KRishti na fali, problemi eshte fshire sikur te mos kishte ekzistuar ndonjehre. Falja buron nga Zemra dhe jo nga mendja apo ndjenjat tona. Falja tek i krshteri, deshmon Krishtin ne verpim dhe ne i japim mundesi vellajt tone qe te shohe tek ne fytyren e Krishtit dhe Doren e Hirit te Perendise.  
 Zoti ju bekofte Livein.

----------


## marcus1

*Krishti është Jeta* 

Pasi thotë:  Unë jam rruga dhe e vërteta, Zoti vazhdon duke thënë dhe jeta. Ne jemi të ndërgjegjshëm për faktin se jeta prodhon vepra në mënyrë spontane, por veprat nuk mund ta zëvendësojnë jetën. Duhet ta kemi të qartë si drita e diellit se vepra nuk është jetë - sepse jeta nuk vjen me mund, jeta është vetë Krishti. Sa njerëz rraskapiten për tu bërë të Krishterë! Sa të lodhur jemi nga përpjekjet e përditshme. Sa të rënda janë këto doktrina, sepse na kërkojnë të jemi të përulur, zemërbutë, të falim të tjerët, dhe të durojmë shumë. Ato me të vërtetë na konsumojnë. Shumë e pranojnë se të jesh i krishterë është një detyrë e vështirë. Kjo është veçanërisht e vërtetë për besimtarët e rinj. Sa më shumë përpiqen, aq më e vështirë bëhet për ta. Pasi janë përpjekur për një kohë të caktuar, ata përsëri nuk i ngjasojnë një të krishteri. Vëllezër dhe motra, nëse Krishti nuk është jetë, na duhet ti bëjmë ne veprat; por nëse Krishti është jetë, atëherë nuk na duhet të luftojmë. E themi dhe e themi përsëri se jeta është Krishti vetë dhe se veprat nuk munden kurrë ta zëvendësojnë jetën. 

*Mes fëmijëve të Perëndisë ështe i përhapur një gabimshumë i madh.* Shumë e konsiderojnë jetën si diçka që duhet ta arrijnë me forcat e tyre, përndryshe nuk ka jetë. Ajo që të gjithë ne duhet të kuptojmë është se, nëse ka jetë, nuk do jetë as më e vogla nevojë që ne të bëjmë diçka, por vetë jeta do shpërthejë natyrshëm. Mendo për një çast se si funksionojnë sytë dhe veshët tanë. Sytë tanë shohin natyrshëm dhe veshët tanë dëgjojnë në mënyrë spontane, sepse ka jetë në to. *Duhet të jemi të qartë në këtë pikë: jeta çon natyrshëm në vepra, por veprat nuk e zëvëndësojnë kurrë jetën.* Përndryshe, disa herë veprat vërtetojnë mungesën e jetës ose dobësinë e saj. Jeta prodhon parime të drejta morale, por këto parime morale nuk janë zëvendësues i jetës. Për shembull, një vëlla mund të jetë shumë i sjellshëm, i matur dhe i përmbajtur. Dikush mund ta lavdërojë atë duke thënë: Jeta e këtij vëllai nuk është e keqe. Jo, terminologjia e përdorur këtu është e gabuar. Sepse Zoti thotë: Unë jam jeta. Sado i sjellshëm, i përkorë dhe i përmbajtur të jetë ky vëlla, nëse këto gjëra nuk kanë ardhur nga Krishti, ato nuk konsiderohen jetë. Eshtë më se e drejtë të thuash se ky person ka karakter të mirë, ose nuk shkakton shqetesime te të tjerët, ose ai sillet gjithmonë mirë me njerëzit dhe nuk grindet me ta; por nuk mund të thuhet për të se ai ka një jetë të pasur frymërore. Nëse këto gjëra janë të natyrshme për të, ato nuk janë jetë, sepse ato nuk vijnë nga Krishti. 

Persona të tjerë ushqejnë tjetër mendim. Ata dalin në përfundimin se jeta është fuqi. Që Zoti të jetë jeta jote do të thotë të të jepet prej Tij pushteti për të bërë mirë. Megjithatë, Perëndia na tregon se fuqia nuk është një gjë, ajo është thjesht Krisht. Fuqia jonë nuk është forca për të bërë gjëra; përkundrazi, ajo është një Person. Jeta në ne nuk është vetëm fuqi, por gjithashtu një Person. Eshtë Krishti që manifeston veten e Tij në ne, dhe jo ne të përdorim Krishtin për të shpalosur veprat tona të mira. 

Një herë një vëlla po ndiqte një takim...

vazhdon...

----------


## marcus1

Ne kete pjese te ketij libri del shume qarte ceshtja e besimit. Besimi i krishter nuk eshte nese ben mire apo jo, nese je i moralshem apo jo, por nese ke Jete apo nuk e ke kete Jete. Mund te jesh njeriu me i moralshem ne bote, por te mos kesh Jeten brenda teje. Mund te perpiqesh tere jeten t'i pelqesh Zotit tend, por do deshtosh pasi Zoti yt qe banon brenda teje do qe te dale Ai nga ty dhe jo te veprosh ti me fuqite e tua. 

Autori Ortodoks i atyre shkrimive mbi kishat mund t'i quaje keto mendime heretike, por une jam krenar te jem nje heretik i tille.

----------


## marcus1

Një herë një vëlla po ndiqte një takim në një vend të caktuar. Një vëlla i moshuar e pyeti: Përse i frekuenton takimet atje?. Sepse atje ka jetë,- u përgjigj ai. I moshuari tha: Me të vërtetë, për sa i përket entuziazmit, takimet tona nuk mund të krahasohen me atë vend. Nuk më kuptove,- u përgjigj vëllai. Atje nuk ka aspak atmosferë të hareshme. Cfarë do të thuash? - pyeti vëllai i moshuar. Si mund të ketë jetë që nuk është e zjarrtë?. Përgjigja e të riut ishte: Atje nuk ka asgjë të zhurmshme e përsëri ka jetë. Sepse jeta jo domosdoshmërisht duhet të jetë emocionuese apo entuziaste, e zjarrtë apo e zhurmshme. Atëherë i moshuari filozofoi: Ndoshta të rinjve u pelqen entuziazmi, por unë preferoj fjalët me mend. Kur dëgjoj fjalë të thella, unë prek jetë. Mendoj se në të vërtetë kjo është jeta. Por i riu iu përgjigj: Shpesh i kam dëgjuar fjalët e thella për të cilat po flet, por nuk kam parë jetë. Të dashur njerëz, nga biseda e këtyre dy personave, shohim se jeta nuk është as përjetim emocional dhe as fjalë të thella. Fjalët e mençura, thëniet e zgjuara, argumentet logjike apo fjalimet plot mend nuk është e thënë të jenë patjetër jetë.
Nuk është për tu habitur që disa do pyesin: Sa e çuditshme që jeta nuk është as entuziazëm dhe as mendime ngazëllyese. Ku mund të gjejmë jetë atëherë? Çfarë është pra jeta?. E pranojmë se nuk kemi një mënyrë më të mirë për të shprehur cështjen e të pasurit jetë. Gjithë ajo që mund të themi është se ajo është dicka më e thellë se emocion dhe më e madhe se mendim. Dhe sapo dikush e takon atë, ai menjëherë do të zgjohet nga brenda. Kjo dicka pra, quhet jetë. 

Çfarë është jeta? Jeta është më e thellë se mendimi, mendimi kurrë nuk qëndron mbi jetën. Ajo është gjithashtu më e thellë se emocionet; emocioni është sipërfaqësor krahasuar me jetën. Si mendimi edhe emocioni janë pak a shumë të sipërfaqshëm. Çfarë është jeta atëherë? Zoti Jezus deklaroi: Unë jam jeta. Ne nuk duhet të nxitojmë të dalim në përfundim se kemi parë jetë kur gjithë çka kemi hasur ka qenë vecse njëfarë atmosfere entuziaste, ato të ashtuquajturat atmosfera të nxehta frymërore. Por ne duhet të pyesim prej nga vjen kjo atmosferë e nxehtë. Përvoja të shumta na vërtetojnë se shumë nga ata që janë të aftë te krijojnë atmosfera entuziaste e njohin Zotin shumë pak, shumë persona ngazëllyes pothuajse nuk kanë njohje të Zotit. Vetëm Krishti është jetë, asgjë tjetër përveç Tij. 

Kemi nevojë të marrim mësimin e njohjes së jetës. Sepse jeta nuk qëndron në entuziazmin e emocioneve tona apo larmishmërinë e mendimeve tona; ajo gjendet vetëm atëherë kur Zoti shfaq veten e Tij. Ndaj nuk ka asgjë më të rëndësishme se sa të njohim Zotin. Ndërsa e njohim Atë, ne prekim jetë. Ne duhet të shohim në Perëndinë kuptimin e Krishtit, jetës tonë. _Ata që ngazëllehen lehtë apo janë shumë të mençur, nuk është e thënë se janë njerëzit që njohin Zotin. Të njohësh Zotin kërkon perceptim frymëror. Një perceptim i tillë është jetë dhe ajo na transformon. Nëse e njohim Zotin si jetën tonë, ne kuptojmë kotësinë e tejskajshme të të gjitha përpjekjeve njerëzore në gjërat frymërore. Dhe atëherë ne shohim Atë dhe vetëm Atë.  _  Kur fillimisht besuam në Zot, nuk e kuptonim çfarë në të vërtetë do të thotë ti drejtohesh Atij. Por gjithmonë e më tepër mësojmë si ti kërkojmë ndihmë, pasi e kemi kuptuar se çdo gjë varet nga Krishti, dhe jo nga ne. Në fillim të ecjes tonë të krishterë dëshironim të zotëronim njërën gjë pas tjetrës; ne nuk mund të kishim besim tek Ai për çdo gjë. Megjithatë, pasi mesuam ca më shumë, arritëm disi në dallimin e nevojës për ti besuar Atij: jo në kuptimin që të besosh se Ai të jep njërën gjë pas tjetrës, por në kuptimin e të paturit besim se Ai mund të bëjë çdo gjë që ne nuk mund ta bëjmë dot. Në fillim, kur u bëmë të krishterë, ishim të prirur ti bënim gjërat vetë nga frika se ato nuk do bëheshin kurrë apo se gjërat do përkeqësoheshin nëse nuk ishim ne që i bënim ato. Na duhej pra të përpiqeshim tërë kohën. Më vonë, kur filluam të shohim se Zoti është jeta jonë, mësuam se cdo gjë vjen nga Krishti dhe jo nga ne. Për pasojë, mësojmë të çlodhemi dhe ti besohemi Atij. 

Le të mbajmë në mendje se në vend që të na japë njërën gjë pas tjetrës, Perëndia na jep ne Birin e Tij. Ndaj ne gjithmonë mundemi të ngrejmë zemrat tona lart, ti besohemi Zotit dhe të themi: Zot, Ti je rruga ime; Zot, Ti je e vërteta ime; Zot, Ti je jeta ime. Zot, Ti je për mua, jo gjërat e tua. Ti kerkojmë Perëndisë të na japë hir të shohim Krishtin në të gjitha gjërat frymërore. Ditë pas dite të bindemi se jashtë Krishtit nuk ka rrugë, të vërtetë, apo jetë. Sa lehtë i konsiderojmë gjërat si rrugë, e vërtetë dhe jetë. Apo e quajmë atmosferën e nxehtë jetë dhe mendimin e zgjuar e etiketojmë jetë. I konsiderojmë jetë emocionet e forta apo sjelljet në publik. E vërteta në fakt është që këto nuk janë jetë. Duhet të kuptojmë se vetëm Zoti është jetë. Krishti është jeta jonë. Dhe është Zoti që jeton këtë jetë në ne. Le ti kërkojmë të na çlirojë nga tërë ato gjëra sipërfaqësore dhe të pjesshme që të mund të prekim vetëm Atë. Të mund ta shohim Zotin në të gjitha gjërat - rruga, e vërteta, dhe jeta gjenden të tëra në njohjen e Tij. Me të vërtetë të mundemi të takojmë Birin e Perëndisë për ta lënë Atë të jetojë në ne. Amen. 

Fundi i kapitullit të parë

----------


## marcus1

".....Një përceptim i tillë është jetë dhe ajo na transformon........"

Te dashur vëllezër, e them para Zotit se mua për veten time nuk më intereson nëse dikush është ortodoks, katolik, apo protestant. Dëshira ime e madhe e zemrës është që të gjithë neve, pamvarësisht se në cfarë dogme bëjmë pjesë, të prekim Jetën, të shijojmë Jetën. Vetëm Jeta që banon brënda nesh ka fuqinë të na transformojë. 

Ju lutem në emër të Zotit tonë Jezus Krisht, largojuni propogandave, rreklamimeve, apo fanatizmit te dogmës që secili bën pjesë, të cilat mund të shkaktojnë akoma edhe urrejtje për bijtë e Perëndisë. Le të fokusohemi vetëm në një gjë; të mundemi të prekim Jetën. Dhe vetëm kur të arrijmë këtë gjë, do shohim me cudi të madhe se shumë gjëra të këqia të karakterit tonë do të zhduken nga neve.

----------


## marcus1

> Duhet të kuptojmë se vetëm Zoti është jetë. Krishti është jeta jonë. Dhe është Zoti që jeton këtë jetë në ne. Le ti kërkojmë të na çlirojë nga tërë ato gjëra sipërfaqësore dhe të pjesshme që të mund të prekim vetëm Atë. Të mund ta shohim Zotin në të gjitha gjërat - rruga, e vërteta, dhe jeta gjenden të tëra në njohjen e Tij. Me të vërtetë të mundemi të takojmë Birin e Perëndisë për ta lënë Atë të jetojë në ne. Amen.



Amen

Sa i thjeshtë është besimi i krishter... dhe sa të ndërlikuar e kemi bërë atë duke u marrë me doktrinat e ndryshme dhe duke u dhënë këtyre doktrinave një vënd më lart se Krishtit. Pa e kuptuar jemi qëndërzuar në gjëra që mund të jenë çdo gjë përvecse.... Krisht.

U derdhtë mëshira e Perëndisë mbi neve në mënyrë që të kuptojmë dhe të shohim me sytë e frymës gjërat që nuk janë Krisht dhe të çlirohemi nga to.

----------


## Matrix

I dashur vella LiveInTwoPlaces

Te falenderoj per keto shkrime qe ke sjelle. Me te vertete ato jane ndihmuese per cdo te krishter.

Ato qe ne duhet te sqarojme jane disa terma qe ne perdorim:

PSH:   Doktrine / Dogme

Cfare jane keto dy terma?

Ne rast se themi doktrine, nenkuptojme nje bashkesi postulatesh filozofike apo nje shprehje te dukshme te saj qe eshte e padukshme.
A ka qene e detyruar Kisha te shpallte doktrina, dhe ne se po, perse erdhi kjo nevoje?

Per kete duhet t'i referohemi historise se Kishes. 

Hera e pare qe Kisha shpall zyrtarisht nje Doktrine apo Dogme eshte Keshilli i Nikeas, v.325

Ne kete periudhe ishte koha e Kostandinit. Kisha per here te pare ne historine e saj, nuk po perndiqej nga Cifutet ose Paganet. Tani kishte filluar nje epoke e re per Kishen tashme 3 shekullore. (Kuptohet qe perndjekje te reja do e prisnin ne nje te ardhme te afert, por per momentin, Kisha po ndihej e qete).

Ne kete kohe, nje prift i njeres prej Kishave me te njohura, asaj te Aleksandrise, filloi t'i predikonte Kishes se Biri eshte i pari i krijesave te Atit, Ai nuk eshte Perendi. Por mund te quhet ne menyre simbolike "perendi". Ky u perkrah dhe nga Episkopi i Kishes se Nikomedise, Eusebi. NJe konfuzion i madh lindi ne Kishe rreth ketij mesimi. Te krishteret kishin frike t'i luteshin Krishtit, sepse mund te binin ne idhujtari. Merreni me mend se cfare konfuzioni mund te linde kur nje person i cili ka talente oratorie argumenton gjera te genjeshterta. Ai i ben ato te duken te verteta.

Ne kete moment, ishte koha qe Kisha te tregonte natyren e vertete te Saj:  TRUPI I KRISHTIT NE TOKE. Disa mbledhje(sinode) lokale dhe nje sinod i pergjithshem ne Nikea, v325 e shpall mesimin e Ariosit HEREZI!.  Te gjithe ata qe ndjekin mesimin e Tij, jane te mallkuar dhe automatikisht te perjashtuar nga Trupi i Krishtit ne toke.

Por nga e dime ne se mesimi i sinodit te Nikeas (apo sinodeve te mevonshme) ishte prej Zotit? Nga e dime ne se Ariosi nuk kishte te drejte?


Ne e dime per arsyet e meposhtme:
1-) Keto sinode u udhehoqen nga Shpirti i Shenjte. Filluan me lutje dhe mbaruan me lutje
2-) Ne keto Sinode mori pjese gjithe Kisha ne toke, nepermjet perfaqesuesve te Saj!
3-) Ata qe moren pjese ne Sinode, ishin njerez qe kishin provuar persekutimin pagan. Shume prej shenjtoreve qe moren pjese aty ishin te gjymtuar nga persekutimet
4-) Keto Sinode ju referuan Tradites (mesimeve te hershme te Kishes). Pra ne menyre indirekte, dhe Kisha e Padukshme (vellezerit dhe motrat qe jane ne lavdine qiellore) mori pjese ne keto Sinode.
5-) Shume here ne keto Sinode ndodhen mrekulli qe vertetonin Shpalljet e Tyre.


Pasi Sinodit te Nikeas, Kostandini, i cili si perandor qe ishte, ishte i interesuar dhe per mbarevajtjen e Perandorise, i kerkon Kishes qe ta ripranoje Ariosin, pa qene e nevojshme qe ky te heqe dore nga herezia e vet. Pra per here te pare, shfaqet tendenca ekumenike (S'KA RENDESI SE CFARE DOKTRINE BESON ) Kostandini i kerkon episkopit te Kishes se Aleksandrise qe Ariosi te pranohej ne kungim. Pak perpara fillimit te liturgjise, Ariosi vdes.


Pas Kostandinit, perandor behet biri i tij, Kostanti, i cili ishte nje ithtar i Ariosit. Ai fillon perndjekjen ndaj gjithe atyre qe mbanin besimin e Kishes. Pra te shpallje Jezu Krishtin, Bir Perendie, do i nenshtroheshe te pakten internimit. Perseri Kisha e gjen veten nen shenjestren e shtetit tashme "kristian".  Pas Kostantit, vendin e ze Juliani qe rikthen paganizmin ne perandori.

Pas tij, Kisha serisht triumfon. Por nje herezi e re shfaqet. Makedoniosi, episkopi i kishes se Kostandinopojes (Vini re:  pothuajse gjithe herezite kane ardhur nga njerez me pozite te larte ne Kishe) shpall mohimin e Hyjnise se Shpirtit te Shenjte.

Pas nje sinodi te dyte (v381 ne Kostandinopoje), kjo herezi denohet dhe Kisha shpall qarte se beson tek Trinia e Shenjte:  AT BIR SHPIRT jane nje PERENDI, TRE PERSONA NE NJE NATYRE HYJNORE.

Dhe ne kete sinod u ndoqen te njejtat parime si ne ai i meparshmi, ndaj nuk po ndalem aty.


Pas tij, perseri Kryepeshkopi i Kostandinopojes, Nestori, shpall se Fjala e Perjeteshme e Atit (Biri Hyjnor) nuk u misherua realisht tek Jezusi, por thjesht banoi tek Jezusi. Ndaj dhe Maria nuk duhet quajtur Hyjlindese, por Krishtlindese. 

Ky mesim u denua ne nje sinod tjeter mbare kishtar ne vitin 431 ne Efes 

Pas tij, Eutiku, nje Arkimandrit i Kishes se Kostandinopojes shpall se natyra njerezore e Krishtit u zhduk dhe Ai kishte vetem natyren Hyjnore Reale. 

Perseri ky mesim u denua ne Kalqedoni, v451, duke shpallur qarte se Krishti i ka te dyja natyrat. Ai eshte plotesisht njeri si ne (nqs nuk do kishim mekat) dhe plotesisht Perendi si Ati.

Pas tij, nje sinod tjeter ne Kostandinopoje, v553, e rikonfirmoi dhe denoi disa shkrime te tre episkopeve te Antiokise te cilat ishin perhapur ne Kishe te cilat vinin ne dikutim shpalljet e Kishes, nepermjet sinodeve te deriatehereshme.

Pas sinodit te peste, disa anetare te Kishes u larguan duke formuar "kishat"  e veta. 


Per t'i riafruar, perandori i atehershem i bizantit, Herakliu, shpall nje formule:  Krishti kishte dy natyra, por vetem nje Vullnet, hyjnoro-njerezor. Kjo formule u pranua si nga Patriku Sergj i Kostandinopojes, ashtu dhe nga Papa i Romes, Honori.

Por shenjtoret nuk pranuan futjen e ideologjive konformiste ne Kishe. Dhe kete e paguan shtrenjt.  Shume u gjymtuan dhe vdiqen ne mergim nga shteti qe kishte bere "zbulimin" e formules se afrimit. Me te njohurit ne kete kohe jane Shen Maksimi dhe Shen Martini.

Nje sinod i gjashte u mbajt ne Kostandinopoje ne vitin 680 ku "formula" u denua publikisht, duke u quajtur "Herezia Monothelite".

Kisha serisht tregoi zerin e Saj.


Jo shume pas ketij sinodi, ne perandorine bizantine sundonte dinastia e Izaureve.  Perandoria bizantine ishte dobesuar shume nga lufterat me Persine dhe Kalifatin Arab. Duhej gjetur nje menyre qe Kisha te afrohej me besimin Islam qe ne ate kohe ishte ne kulmin e vet.

Si hap i pare u mendua heqja e ikonave nga Kishat. Kjo do te sillte nje atmosfere me te afert me atmosferat e xhamive. Perandori, me urdher te posacem urdheron zhveshjet e Kishave nga ikonat qe nderoheshin nga Kisha dhe qe tregoni qarte historine e lavdishme te Saj. Ata qe e kundershtonin kete urdher, gjymtoheshin.

Kuptohet qe per kete veprim duhej gjetur justifikimi. Dhe u gjet. Ligji i Moisiut e ndalon berjen e shembelltyrave, ndaj ato jane idhujtari.



Por shenjtoret e perballuan dhe kete sulm tjeter. Kisha serisht tregoi zerin e Saj ne sinodin e shtate ekumenik, v787 ku perdorimi i ikonave s'ben gje tjeter vecse shpall ne nje forme tjeter Misherimin e Perendise dhe Hyjnizimin e Njeriut.



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Keto shembuj na tregojne se Kisha ka ekzistuar gjthmone dhe do ekzistoje duke pasur zerin e Saj unik. Doktrinat kane qene te detyruara te shpalleshin nga faktoret e jashtem corodites. Shume filozofi mund te hyjne nga oratore dhe filozofe te ndryshem, por ato asnjehere nuk do mundin te mposhtin zerin e Kishes, 

"...As portat e Ferrit nuk do ta mundin dot Ate..."

----------


## marcus1

I dashur vella Matrix,

Do doja se pari te sqaroja ndryshimin midis termave Doktrine dhe Dogme, te pakten ashtu sic e mendoj une. Nese jam gabim te lutem te me korrigjosh. 

Shpesh here kam pare ketu ne forum por edhe degjuar nga shume persona te thone: Feja katolike, feja ortodokse apo feja protestante. Ky eshte nje gabim serioz. Nuk kemi tre fe brenda nje feje te vetme, kemi fene e krishtere. Ne fene e krishtere egzistojne tre dogma te medha dhe keto dogma jane dogma katolike, dogma ortodokse, si dhe ajo protestante. Te treja keto dogma jane te ndare ne pjese me te vogla nga te cilat dogma protestante eshte e ndare ne shume e shume dege dhe te cilat shume persona gabimisht i quajne sekte.

Perse eshte ndare kaq shume dogma protestante eshte nje histori me vete qe nuk ja vlen te disktojme ketu, por ajo qe do te thoja eshte se nje nga arsyet per ndarjen e levizjes apo ndryshe dogmes protestante eshte qenderzimi ne doktrina me teper se ne Krisht. 

Lind pyetja, c'eshte doktrina, si dhe c'do te thote te qenderzohesh ne doktrina biblike dhe te mos qenderzohesh ne Krisht? Une mendoj se doktrina eshte nje mesim teologjik qe mund te dale nga studimi i bibles. P.sh, kemi doktrinen e trinitetit, doktrinen e natyres se Birit te Perendise gjate kohes qe ishte ne toke, etj. Gjithashtu mund te themi edhe psh. doktrina e dashurise, e peruljes, e te sherbyerit te tjereve etj. Pra doktrinat nuk jane ne vetvete te keqia. Problemi qendron kur dikush qenderzohet ne keto doktrina, apo te futemi akoma me thelle, ashtu sic ben edhe autori i librit W. Nee, keto doktrina te jene gjera te vdekura, pra te jene kuptuar vetem me mendjen tone. 

Cfare do te thote pra te qenderzohemi ne doktrine? Le te jap nje shembull. Dikush beson se vera dhe buka ne darken e zotit eshte me te vertete gjaku dhe trupi i Krishtit, dikush tjeter mendon se kjo eshte vetem nje kujtim i mundimeve te Krishtit dhe i vdekjes se Krishtit. Nese ky ndryshim ben qe keta dy vellezer te mos mblidhen bashke, apo njera pale te mendoje se tjetri eshte heretik apo nuk eshte vella pershkak te ketij besimi, tregon se keta jane bazuar ne nje doktrine dhe jo ne Krishtin. Gjithashtu ne se dikush do predikoje keto lloj doktrinash dhe shume te tjera per te cilat nuk mund t'i permend tani per ceshtje kohe, kjo tregon se ky njeri e ka bazen ne disa doktrina dhe jo ne Krisht. 

Te dashur vellezer, kam pasur fatin e madh te njoh nepermjet disa librave nje moter katolike te shekullit te 17. Ne librat e saj nuk kam pare ne asnje vend qe ajo te flaser per doktrinat e kishes se saj. Ne fakt ajo kishte nje doktrine dhe kjo doktrine ishte nje Person dhe ky person ishte Krishti. 

Gjithashtu autori i ketij libri qe po postoj Watchman Nee kam degjuar se fliste gjuhe te panjohura. Eshte me te vertete per t'u mahnitur se ne asnje liber te tij nuk ka folur per kete dhunti apo per dhunti te tjera, duke i bere ato qender te mesimeve te tij. Perkundrazi, ne librin e meparshem te tij qe une postova, ai duke folur per dhuntite theksonte se dhuntite u jepen foshnjeve dhe jo te rriturve. Ne fakt ky njeri kishte nje Doktrine dhe kjo Doktrine ishte nje Person dhe ky Person ishte Krishti vete. 

Te dashur vellezer ardhte sa me shpejt ajo dite qe per secilin prej nesh Doktrina e vetme te jete Zoti yne Jezus Krishti.

Doja ta mbyll edhe me nje koment te vogel mbi shkrimin tend i dashur vella Matrix. Ti sjell shembuj nga historia e Kishes, por ne fakt jane shembuj nga historia e kishes katolike/ortodokse dhe jo nga historia e kishes ne pergjithesi. Perse e them kete? E them pasi duke pare gjerat vetem nga njeri prizem, nuk do jemi ne gjendje te kemi nje kuptim te plote. Psh kisha ka shpallur si te shenjte nene Terezen, por ja me thua pak e e ka shpallur si te shenjte Watchman Nee i cili vuajti 20 vjet ne burg per shkak te dashurise se tij per Krishtin dhe vdiq ne burg? Sigurisht qe jo, pasi ata nuk e kane idene se ka egzistuar nje njeri i tille. Por njerez te tille kane egzistuar gjate gjithe shekujve, e megjithate kane mbetur te panjohur ose heretike ne syte e kishes institucionale. 

Te dashur vellezer le te mos i shohim gjerat me syrin e mendjes sone, por le t'i lutemi Zotit te na hape syte e shpirtit tone ne menyre qe te mund te shohim ato gjera qe nuk i sheh dot bota.

----------


## Matrix

I dashur vella LiveInTwoPlaces

Me duket se po dalim jashte nga tema ne fjale. Ndoshta mund te hapim nje teme tjeter e te diskutojme ne lidhje me keto qe kemi folur ketu.

Por sidoqofte do them perseri disa gjera qe mendoj se kane lidhje me doktrinen dhe temen ne fjale.

Ashtu sic e pohova dhe me siper, po mundohem te rendit dhe njehere pikat e prekura:

1-) Kisha filloi ne vitin 33 A.D kur Apostujt moren Fuqine prej Shpirtit te Shenjte. Ajo ka funksionuar ne menyre te mrekullueshme dhe do vazhdoje te funksionoje ne menyre te mrekullueshme deri ne fund te kohes., nepermjet HIRIT qe Shpirti i Shenjte leshon pamabarimisht mbi Te. Vetem ne Shpirtin e Shenjte, ne e njohim Jezus Krishtin si Zot dhe po keshtu Vetem ne Shpirtin e Shenjte, ne jemi ne gjendje t'i sherbejme sic duhet Atij. Ky Shpirt funksionon si brenda Kishes (per te lartesuar besimtaret dhe ndertuar Kishen) ashtu dhe jashte Kishes (per t'i terhequr kombet ne Kishe dhe ne shpetim)

2-) Kisha mund te funksionoje dhe pa Biblen dhe Doktrinen. Por, si rezultat i atyre qe  Jezusi i quan: "Krishtat e rreme", ose Pali: "Ujqer me lekure Deleje", Kisha ka shkruar Biblen dhe shpallur Doktrinen, nen frymezimin direkt te Shpirtit te Shenjte. Dhe vete kjo eshte nje mrekulli, sepse Shpirti ben te shprehet me fjale njerezore, ajo c'ka eshte Hyjnore dhe e pakuptueshme nga llogjika e njeriut, madje dhe e engjejve (aq me teper qe e para eshte e rene dhe e demtuar nga mekati)

3-) Shenjterimi vjen si rezultat i veprimit Hyjnor te Trinise se Shenjte. Shenjterimi ndodh vetem ne Kishe dhe asnjehere jashte Saj. Per kete Jezusi ka folur ne shembelltyren e 10 virgjereshave. Virgjereshat qe nuk kishin vaj, ngelen jashte, pavaresisht se ato ishin munduar njesoj si te tjerat.
Po keshtu dhe Shembelltyra e Dasmes se Birit te Mbretit tregon se njeriu qe nuk kishte rrobe dasme, u perjashtua nga Dasma.
Maria dhe Marta, jane tipizime te dy llojeve te njerezve. E para beri ate c'ka duhej, e dyta u mundua shume, por ne fund nuk beri asgje

Keshtu pra, Kisha hesht ne lidhje me ate c'ka ndodh jashte Saj. Ndaj askush qe nuk mund te jete anetar i Kishes, nuk mund te jete i shenjte. Sidoqofte, Kisha lutet per shpetimin e te gjithe njerezve dhe tregon dashuri Krishti per te gjithe. 
(Nje sqarim. Kisha Ortodokse nuk e njeh Nene Terezen si te shenjte, ndonese ajo gezon respektin e shume anetareve te saj. Per te njejten arsye nuk njeh dhe Watchman Nee)

4-) Ato c'ka une kam sjelle me siper jane nga Historia e Kishes, jo e Kishave Ortodokso-Katolike. 

Termi "Ortodoksi", filloi te perdoret gradualisht nga vete anetaret e Kishes dhe tregonte vete Kishen, duke e dalluar nga herezite e ndryshme qe kishin filluar te perhapeshin (Gnostike, Arianizem, Makedonizem, Nestorianizem, Monofizitizem,Monothelitizem, etj... shih me siper), dhe kishin shkaktuar lindjen e shume "kishave" te tjera.
Ky term tregonte njeren nga cilesite e kishes:  VERTETESINE

Po keshtu dhe termi "katolik" perdorej dhe shprehte nje cilesi tjeter te Kishes:  UNIVERSALIZMIN

Terma te tjere jane:
KISHA E SHENJTE (qe zoteron Hirin e Shpirtit te Shenjte), KISHA APOSTOLIKE (qe rrjedh nga apostujt pa asnje lloj nderprerjeje)

(Sqarim:  Ajo cka beson Kisha Ortodokse eshte se Kisha Ortodokse eshte Katolike, por ajo Katolike nuk eshte Ortodokse.
Po keshtu dhe Kisha Katolike e njeh vertetesine e Kishes Ortodokse. Nje Ortodoks do ishte Katolik shume i mire, nqs do pranonte Primacine e Papes--- parimi i uniatizmit)

----------


## Astrit77

> 2-) Kisha mund te funksionoje dhe pa Biblen dhe Doktrinen. Por, si rezultat i atyre qe  Jezusi i quan: "Krishtat e rreme", ose Pali: "Ujqer me lekure Deleje", Kisha ka shkruar Biblen dhe shpallur Doktrinen, nen frymezimin direkt te Shpirtit te Shenjte. Dhe vete kjo eshte nje mrekulli, sepse Shpirti ben te shprehet me fjale njerezore, ajo c'ka eshte Hyjnore dhe e pakuptueshme nga llogjika e njeriut, madje dhe e engjejve (aq me teper qe e para eshte e rene dhe e demtuar nga mekati)
> 
> 3-) Shenjterimi vjen si rezultat i veprimit Hyjnor te Trinise se Shenjte. Shenjterimi ndodh vetem ne Kishe dhe asnjehere jashte Saj. Per kete Jezusi ka folur ne shembelltyren e 10 virgjereshave. Virgjereshat qe nuk kishin vaj, ngelen jashte, pavaresisht se ato ishin munduar njesoj si te tjerat.
> Po keshtu dhe Shembelltyra e Dasmes se Birit te Mbretit tregon se njeriu qe nuk kishte rrobe dasme, u perjashtua nga Dasma.
> Maria dhe Marta, jane tipizime te dy llojeve te njerezve. E para beri ate c'ka duhej, e dyta u mundua shume, por ne fund nuk beri asgje


 I dashur vella Matriks!

 Me terhoqi vemendjen tek shkrimi yt pjesa ku thuhet se Kisha mund te funksionoje edhe pa Biblen. Ndersa une mendoj se Kisha e vertete kurre nuk mund te funksionoje pa Biblen. Ne rast se ne duam te perqendrohemi tek Krishti, Ate e gjejme tek Fjala e Perendise qe eshte e gjalle dhe vepruese, me e mprehte se cdo shpate me dy tehe dhe deperton thelle dhe eshte ne gjendje te gjykoje mendimet dhe deshirat e zemres.(Heb. 4:12) 
Une mendoj se ne duhet te bejme kujdes kur vendosim prioritetet tona, ngritja e Kishes dhe ulja e Fjales se Perendise, sikur kjo e fundit te varej nga Kisha do te na coje patjeter ne gabime te renda dhe do te na largoje nga e verteta. Bibla nuk eshte shkruar nga kisha, sepse Bibla ka filluar te shkruhej rreth 1400 vjet para se Kisha te ekzistonte, por na thuhet ne Bibel tek 2 Pjetrit 1:20-21:
*20  duke ditur së pari këtë: që asnjë profeci e Shkrimit nuk është objekt i interpretimeve të veçanta.
21  Sepse asnjë profeci nuk ka ardhur nga vullneti i njeriut, por njerëzit e shenjtë të Perëndisë kanë folur, të shtyrë nga Fryma e Shenjtë.*

 Pra njerezit e shenjte te Perendise kane folur te shtyre nga Fryma e Shenjte, ata jane frymezuar drejtperdrejt nga Fryma e Shenjte dhe kane shkruar ashtu sic ka dashur Fryma dhe kane transmetuar direkt Fjalen e Perendise, sigurisht qe Fryma ka perdorur talentin dhe aftesine e gjithsecilit ne shkrimin e fjales, cdo njeri eshte pjese e krijimit te Perendise dhe talentin e kane dhurate nga Perendia.

 Per ta bere me te lehte te kuptueshme ate qe po them, do te perdor disa simbole qe jo me kot jepen ne Bibel.
Fjala e Perendise = Jezu Krishti = Kreu i Kishes.
Kisha = Trupi i Krishtit
Pra keto simbole e tregojne qarte se Trupi i Krishtit, Kisha nuk ka perparesi perpara Kreut te saj, Jezu Krishtit dhe se trupi drejtohet nga Kreu, nga Fjala dhe jo e kunderta. 
 Shpresoj qe me shkrimin tim te mos shkaktoj grindje dhe percarje, sepse midis nesh pa tjeter do te kete mendime te kunderta, por ne fund te fundit ne duhet te perdorim Biblen si etalon per te qartesuar mendimet dhe idete tona. Me pelqen shume titulli i temes Krishti, permbledhja e cdo gjeje frymerore, dhe ne e gjejme Krishtin nga rreshti i pare i Bibles e deri ne rreshtin e fundit dhe njerezit e zgjedhur te Perendise jane gjithmone prezent aty, kjo fale Hirit dhe dashurise shpenguese te Perendise qe eshte dhe mbetet dashuri.

----------


## marcus1

I dashur vella i shenjte Matrix, 

Do ishte me mire ashtu sic e thua edhe ti, te diskutonim mbi keto gjera ne nje teme tjeter. Mendoj ketu te diskutojme sa te duam mbi librin qe po postoj.

----------


## Matrix

Une serisht po rikujtoj vella LiveInTwoPlaces te na sjelle vazhdimin e ketij libri...

Mund te hapim nje teme tjeter per te vazhduar diskutimet mbi Kishen dhe rolin qe Ajo ka ne planin Hyjnor. Ose mund te vazhdojme ne temat e hapura tashme.

Ndoshta per vella Astritin, Kisha nuk mund te ekzistoje pa Biblen, por historia e Kishes na e verteton te kunderten. 

Arsyet jane:
1-) Kisha filloi ne toke ne shekullin e pare, por ne asnje moment Ajo nuk ka qene inekzistente ne planin dhe projektin Hyjnor. Pra Kisha fillon me Adamin. Renia ishte ajo qe e pengoi shfaqjen e madheshtise se Kishes ne gjithe historine e njerezimit.

2-)Eshte e vertete se Bibla filloi te shkruhet 1400 vjet para Krishtit, por Abrahami qe jetoi rreth 2000 vjet para Krishtit, arriti te besonte dhe pa lexuar Biblen, po keshtu Enoku, Noe e shume te tjere.

Po keshtu Stefani nuk kishte Dhiate te Re ne xhep, por kjo nuk e pengoi te vdiste per Krishtin. Stefani kishte Krishtin dhe ishte pjese e Kishes. (keto jane dy kushtet baze qe te jesh i krishter...)

3-) Bibla u shkrua nga te krishteret (Pali, Pietri, Jakobi, Juda, Mateu, Luka, Marku, Gjoni, etj...) . Pra tregon se ne kohen qe Bibla shkruhej, ka patur te krishtere, pra ka pasur Kishe. Disa prej shkrimtareve nuk ishin nga 12 apostujt (Luka, Marku), pra ata kishin marre prej apostujve ate c'ka ata po shkruanin. Pra para se ata te shkruanin, apostujt kishin ngritur Kisha neper bote. 

4-) Libri i pare i DHR, Galatianet, ju dergua nga Pavli Kishes se Galatise, * disa vjet pasi kjo Kishe ekzistonte*. Kjo leter ju terheq veretjen galatianeve se ata kishin filluar te terhiqeshin nga doktrinat e judenjve dhe po braktisnin Krishtin.
Pra nqs Galatianet do ishin nje Kishe e persosur, sot ne nuk do ta kishim Letren e Galatianeve.


Sidoqofte, keto gjera tani mendoj se jane ezauruar dhe le ta lejojme vella LiveInTwoPlaces te na sjelle vazhdimin e librit...

----------


## marcus1

Une them qe te vazhdojme rjedhen e ketyre bisedave ne temen qe ka hapur Matrix: Kisha (Nje analize e kishave qe egzistojne sot ne bote). 

Me kenaqesi shume te madhe do vazhdoj postimin e kapitullit te dyte, por kurre nuk do doja qe te ishin vetem postimet e librit aty. Kerkoj nga te gjithe juve te komentoni mbi cdo gje qe ju ben pershtypje nga ky liber.

----------


## deshmuesi

Vella MAtrix. 
 Do te perpiqem tju them dicka, qe mendoj se eshte shume fondamentale per cdo te krishtere.
 Nuk ka besim te Krishtit, jashte fjales dhe mesimit te Perendise. Tek Romaket:10:17. Pali thote se, Besimi vjen direkt prej digjimit te Fjales se Perendise. Nese ti beson tek Krishti dhe ke besen e Krishtit, kjo ka ndodhur tek ty si rezultat i LAJIMT te MIRE qe ke digjuar, i cili jepet vetem permes Fjales se thene nga goja e Perendise. Nuk ka rendesi  menyra si ka ardhur ky LAJEM i MIRE  tek ju,  ka erdhur permes Shkrimit biblik, apo permes predikimit te dikujt, i cili e ka mare perseri prej fjales dhe mesazhit biblik. Zoti Perendi perdor shume lloj formash dhe menyrash  per te thirur njerezit ne shpetim, por gjithmone kete e ben permes Fjales se tij. 
 Ti thua se, kur Abarahami i besoi Perendise, bibla nuk ishte shkrojtur ende. Me kete do te thuash se, ai nuk lexonte biblen dhe keshtu te besonte ne Perendine. Kjo menyre e gjykuari ndaj shkrimit te Perendise, eshte mbeshtetur ne  gjykimin njerzor. Bibla eshte nje liber, i cili permban ne thelb te tij Fjalen dhe mesazhin e Perendise. Vertet Abrahami nuk kishte nje bibel (ashtu sic ne e kemi sot), por ai digjoi, besoi  dhe zbatoi, te njejten fjale te Perendise, te cilin digjojme( permes shkrimit), zbatojme dhe besojme edhe ne te krishteret e ketij shekulli. 
 Si mendon ti: nese nje mbret ju jep te njejtin  urdher sherbetoreve te tij, qofte direkt me goje apo permes nje shkrese, ti mendon se me fuqi per tu zbatuar do te kete ai qe u tha perems fjaleve te dala nga goja e mbretit? A nuk kemi te bejme ne te dy rastet me te njejtin urdher dhe vullnet te mbretit?
 Perpiqu te kuptosh kete parabole, dhe atehere do te pranosh se vella Astriti ka te drejte ne gjerat qe pohon.
 Po te sjell dhe nje thenie tjeter prej Palit, tek Romak:15:4.   ku Pali thote:
 " Sepse sa u SHKRUA ( shkrimi i shenjte) qysh  me perpara ( qysh ne fillim), u SHKROJT qe me perpara per MESIMIN tone, qe ne te kemi SHPRESE me ane te DURIMIT, e te NGUSHELLIMIT te SHKRONJES( shkrimit, BIBLES)."
 Nese do te dije pak greqisht dhe ta lexoje kete skripture nga shkrimi origjinal, do te kuptoje se sa fondamental eshte SHKRIMI i SHENJTE ( te cilin bibla e permban ne thelb te vet) ne jeten dhe besimin e te krishterit tek Krishti.
 Ja me thuaj ti Matrix, perse D.e Jehoves jane nje sekt i reme? Ku e mbeshtet deshmine tende? Mos valle per faktin se nuk jane orthodhokse apo katolike?  Ku mbeshtetet i krishteri per te njojtur keto besime te reme?  Nese ti i degjon ata kur flasin, te siguroj se mbetesh me goje hapur( me ta kam pasur shume here takime, ku dhe nje prej tyre arriti te besoje tek Krishti).
 Fakti qe kemi perpara eshte se, ata qe kane hyre ne besime te reme, si Mormonet,  D.e Jehoves e tjera si keto, jane pikerisht ata qe kane menjanuar dhe DEVIJUAR Biblen dhe te verteten qe ky liber deshmon, duke mos e pranuar ate si SHKRIM te PLOTE te Perendise,   permes te cilit ndertohet besimi dhe njohja jone me Krishtin. Por po keshtu dhe fakti tjeter eshte se, ne te krishteret arijme te konstatojme se besimi i tyre eshte i reme, duke u mbeshtur plotesisht ne deshmine fondamentale qe Bibla na deshmon, pasi ne shkrimt e ketij libri eshte e shkrojtur Fajla qe ka dale nga goja e Perendise.  Pra bibla na jep nje vertetim te dyfishte se, pa te nuk ka BESE, NJOHJE dhe QENDRESE ne Fjalen e Zotit tone Jezus Krisht. 
 Gjithsesi ne kete  shkrim kam per qellim vetem ndertimin tone ne Krishtin JEzus. gjithsecili eshte i lire te perzgjedhe, prej se ciles edhe do te marre 
 Me dashuri ne Krisht deshmuesi.

----------

